# Homemade vs commercially bought jerky shelf life



## localjerkyman (Feb 16, 2017)

Does anyone know the process of extending your homemade jerky shelf life to several months? Perhaps to a year shelf life. I see brands like Krave that state they don't use any nitrates or preservatives, yet have a shelf life of a year. Their products are packaged in, what looks like regular jerky bags with the zip locks. They aren't vacuum sealed. Can homemade jerky be packaged like this and have a long shelf life?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2017)

It's not the packaging, it's the process that they use. For a home processor the equipment required is too expensive for most. 

There's numerous threads here on the subject.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 16, 2017)

localjerkyman said:


> Does anyone know the process of extending your homemade jerky shelf life to several months? Perhaps to a year shelf life. I see brands like Krave that state they don't use any nitrates or preservatives, yet have a shelf life of a year. Their products are packaged in, what looks like regular jerky bags with the zip locks. They aren't vacuum sealed. Can homemade jerky be packaged like this and have a long shelf life?


The shelf life of our jerky is *one year* from the date of production for all flavors. KRAVE jerky is minimally processed which leads to the tender texture. Refrigeration after opening will maintain optimum quality and freshness of the product. We recommend consuming or refrigerating within three days of opening.

Shelf life in the un opened package is 1 yr. ............. The product is probably packed with nitrogen ( to prevent spoilage)  to keep it fresh like potato chips...

Vacuum seal your jerky and freeze. it will last up to 2 + years... but lets be realistic...never seen jerky last more than a week..lol

My 2 cents

Boykjo


----------



## localjerkyman (Feb 16, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's not the packaging, it's the process that they use. For a home processor the equipment required is too expensive for most.
> 
> There's numerous threads here on the subject.


Can you link me to some of those threads? Thank you.


----------



## localjerkyman (Feb 16, 2017)

boykjo said:


> The shelf life of our jerky is *one year* from the date of production for all flavors. KRAVE jerky is minimally processed which leads to the tender texture. Refrigeration after opening will maintain optimum quality and freshness of the product. We recommend consuming or refrigerating within three days of opening.
> 
> Shelf life in the un opened package is 1 yr. ............. The product is probably packed with nitrogen ( to prevent spoilage)  to keep it fresh like potato chips...
> 
> ...


I've seen some Korean pork jerky at my local Costco that had a shelf life date of several months, yet when you look at the bag, it says they don't use any added preservatives, but the meat looks oozing with moisture. It also says minimally processed, which I don't even know what that means. Don't moisture and a combination of pork fat make for a ticking rancid time bomb?


----------



## boykjo (Feb 16, 2017)

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index


----------



## localjerkyman (Feb 16, 2017)

boykjo said:


> https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index


Thank you!


----------



## mohammad rahnamafar (Sep 8, 2018)

hello
i want to manufacture fresh meat jerky for dogs.
please help me how to dehydrate meat and also what should i do too have 1 year shelf life?
do i need to add some preservative or nitrogen gas is ok?
and also the dosage i should use
thank you


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 8, 2018)

boykjo said:


> https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index



I just learned a ton of stuff from that.

THANK YOU, SIR!


----------

